# How to consistently get 5* ratings



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

*AND DON'T FORGET TO ENJOY YOUR 9 cent per mile profits and trashed car!!*


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

your kidding--this is a joke---you are making medications available to passengers--screw the 5 stars


----------



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

wilskro said:


> your kidding


*you're



wilskro said:


> this is a joke


you're very perceptive


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

David.Davidson said:


> *you're
> 
> you're very perceptive


good you're educated LOL


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow! 

Let's compare: I do none of this and have 4.89. What does this supermarket on wheels have as rating?


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Wow!
> 
> Let's compare: I do none of this and have 4.89. What does this supermarket on wheels have as rating?


Your right, I started talking to these people and my ratings have gone down. At first I said nothing, and was doing well. After all I need to watch what I'm doing. The world is a cold place, we text not talk


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome information. Here's some more helpful tips for a five star experience:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

David.Davidson said:


> *AND DON'T FORGET TO ENJOY YOUR 9 cent per mile profits and trashed car!!*


Lmfao this is great made my morning!


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I was going to post this pic earlier but I forgot lol.


----------



## Tamb63 (Sep 16, 2015)

LOL! Love it.


----------



## weaponsfree (Oct 27, 2015)

Its impossible to keep a 5* - remember the pax who wanted their door opened and shut for them and expected you read their mind....they gave you a 4* because at a fraction of a taxi cab price they expect limo service....remember, you're a "personal driver" now -


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Drivers who make themselves free convenience stores earn the scorn and ire of other drivers. It pains me to be a pax with a driver offering freebies and not accepting my tip because he's screwing me out of a tip in the long run.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

My experience:

This is how your rating will go up: 

1. No goodys.
2. No talking unless they ask a question.
3. Never give an opinion (it might be against their believes).
4. Pin in wrong place, oh well. You know it will be "your fault" and your rating will take a hit. ("You will figure out what to do").
5. Show their rating if ask.
6. Always follow their road direction (even when you know they wrong).
7. Do not open the door (Unless is a senior over 70).
8. Do not talk about other job.
9. Keep car clean inside and out. 
10. Have phone charger.
11. Always say "have a nice day, evening."
12. Do not look at them thru your rear view mirror.
13. Never ask anything about their job, life, background.
14. Say "hope to see you again soon. (even if you don't mean it).
15. Do not mention anything about "star rating".
16. Help with bags.
17. Ask if temperature is ok in the car.
18. Find an easy listenning radio station and have the volume really low.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If he does this for ratings I can't help but wonder what he'd do for a tip.

I ****ing hate tryhards.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Angelico santana said:


> If taken a person from point A to point B just drive and mind your own bussiness is a tryhards, I guess you be hating me forever. And for tips: After stop doing all the sugestion on the web I'm getting a lot more tips. LOVE


Angelico, he was talking about the guy in the photo on the ORIGINAL POST!

No need to be so touchy, mate.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Angelico, he was talking about the guy in the photo on the ORIGINAL POST!
> 
> No need to be so touchy, mate.


Sorry my apology.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol have a bless-ed day


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I wonder if he has condoms.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

don't forget tampons!!!


----------



## staticattic (Oct 27, 2015)

That looks like a bathroom in a night club. I hate going to bathrooms like that because I feel obligated to tip, so I hold it as long as possible.


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

That has to be a ******ed newbie who doesn't know anything about being a professional driver. I followed my driving code last night, did 15 jobs last night and I'm still seeing 5*.


----------

